# South East England meet up?



## MoonlitMadness (Mar 11, 2013)

I have tried this before but now it's time to try it again!

So where y'all from and who fancies meeting up?


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

There are so many people in England on here, you guys really should meet up. Good luck.


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

I'd quite like to do an ice or roller skating gathering in the London area sometime. Don't know when /if I'll feel like attempting it though. For roller skating, it would be in Hyde Park perhaps (need good weather) and you'd have to get some skates. There are several ice rinks in the region. 

By the way, anyone who really wants a shy gathering can also join SAUK and attend one of their frequent meets, not that I mostly do now. They're welcoming people, you don't have to actively use their forum just to meet people. As for an SAS one, another idea perhaps a gallery/museum visit?


----------



## StarlightUK (Feb 20, 2014)

I am in Berkshire and wouldn't mind meeting up. Probably wouldn't skate as I have no balance skills but wouldn't mind going and just not doing it. Be nice to meet some other people who understand what its like.


----------



## MoonlitMadness (Mar 11, 2013)

I'm from Berkshire too :] We need to make this happen!


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I might be interested if you do something in London. I live north of London but could probably travel down. I'm kind of anxious about going to meet up things because I've poured way too much personal stuff onto this forum so I probably seem very crazy in a bad way XD (and sometimes I am D: )


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

I'm expecting to be in London for a bit next month. Depending on what it was, I might turn up. Ice skating isn't really my bag. Gallery/museum, definitely.


----------



## MoonlitMadness (Mar 11, 2013)

Ok so perhaps we could meet up in London next month then?


----------



## bluecrime (Jan 27, 2013)

I’d be down for this! It would be really cool if we could all actually organise a successful meet up


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Anyone else in?


----------



## EminemFan (Feb 27, 2014)

I'm from Buckinghamshire, i'm up for it. Need more details though.


----------



## MoonlitMadness (Mar 11, 2013)

The problem for me is, I am terrible at travelling by myself.. And we all have to make sure we are free on the same day (duh). Maybe a Saturday next month we could meet up? I hate being around big groups but we could all get rat assed together?


----------



## LiamTheHornet (Nov 13, 2013)

I would probably come to a meet up, though I would be slightly nervous meeting lots of new people at once haha. I'm from Watford in Hertfordshire, and would be up for going anywhere really...


----------



## MoonlitMadness (Mar 11, 2013)

*We have got to do this! **** yes**!*


----------



## bluecrime (Jan 27, 2013)

MoonlitMadness said:


> *We have got to do this! **** yes**!*


 Yeah, we just all have to agree on a date, time and place


----------



## Darkwindz (Mar 30, 2013)

I'm from Essex; does that count?


----------



## MoonlitMadness (Mar 11, 2013)

Darkwindz said:


> I'm from Essex; does that count?


No. **** off! Jokes of course you can come!


----------



## TheLoneRanger (Jan 17, 2014)

Surrey/Sutton. Would love to come to a meeting, maybe make a new friend or friends :teeth


----------



## MoonlitMadness (Mar 11, 2013)

Awesome.. It's coming together (I think). What are people's work commitments and whatnot like?


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

I lived in the south west for a while when I was a little kid. Can I come?


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

MoonlitMadness said:


> Awesome.. It's coming together (I think). What are people's work commitments and whatnot like?


Student, here, and I'll be on easter break. So I'm easy.


----------



## MoonlitMadness (Mar 11, 2013)

TicklemeRingo said:


> I lived in the south west for a while when I was a little kid. Can I come?


NO, strictly South East lol  You coming from Aussieland?


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

MoonlitMadness said:


> NO, strictly South East lol  You coming from Aussieland?


Awww!  lol yeah the distance might be a bit of a hurdle now that I think about it :con Still....I could be there in spirit?


----------



## MoonlitMadness (Mar 11, 2013)

TicklemeRingo said:


> Awww!  lol yeah the distance might be a bit of a hurdle now that I think about it :con Still....I could be there in spirit?


Not good enough dude. Though I am sure your spirit is great enough to stretch that far


----------



## lad (Sep 26, 2011)

From Brighton, may join in depending on what you have in mind.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

MoonlitMadness said:


> Not good enough dude. Though I am sure your spirit is great enough to stretch that far


lol thanks :b


----------



## MoonlitMadness (Mar 11, 2013)

lad said:


> From Brighton, may join in depending on what you have in mind.


Well goodness me, what could we do? Any suggestions?


----------



## lad (Sep 26, 2011)

MoonlitMadness said:


> Well goodness me, what could we do? Any suggestions?


 :lol Naturally I'd say a pub crawl but I guess people wouldn't want to do that.


----------



## MoonlitMadness (Mar 11, 2013)

lad said:


> :lol Naturally I'd say a pub crawl but I guess people wouldn't want to do that.


I would lol, I'm only anxiety free when drunk.. Could do something classier beforehand like go to a gallery or whatever like someone else suggested, then get rat assed


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

I'd be traveling into London from elsewhere and would obviously have to travel back as well, so personally I'd rather do something during the day.


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Perhaps could go to Tate Modern, many pubs in the area as well.


----------



## MoonlitMadness (Mar 11, 2013)

lisbeth said:


> I'd be traveling into London from elsewhere and would obviously have to travel back as well, so personally I'd rather do something during the day.


Well that's fine, we could meet up earlyish maybe and people can obviously leave whenever. I also have to travel.


----------



## saline (Feb 16, 2011)

I live near Gatwick airport.
I'd never imagined myself meeting people from online, but being that we all obviously have social issues, I think it would take most of the pressure off.
I'm a busy boy, though. Despite being socially inept in certain situations, I do have lots of friends.
I'll keep an eye on the thread.


----------



## springseternal (Mar 10, 2014)

anyone from Essex?


----------



## jap (Jul 1, 2013)

I would go to a meet up if it is near me. I live in Kent. O_O


----------



## springseternal (Mar 10, 2014)

Where will ths be held?


----------



## lad (Sep 26, 2011)

Sounds like most likely London.


----------



## Kasha (Jun 28, 2012)

Uk meets in the following kent areas

chelsfield
sevenoaks
eynsford
bromley
east malling
otford
margate
bearsted
bromley
meopham
shoreham
petts wood

If anyone would like to come click the link and ask to join the FB group where we arrange them.  https://www.facebook.com/groups/ASHA.GROUP/


----------



## FortuneAndFame (Dec 26, 2013)

Dudes, I live in the midlands but I might come along to this if it takes off ... I like checking out new places.


----------



## FortuneAndFame (Dec 26, 2013)

Lester87 said:


> Would anyone be up for an xscape meet?
> 
> Can go snowboarding in the morning then cinema , restaurants , casino and pubs/clubs in the evening, it has everything.


Sounds awesome, I like the sounds of snowboarding (never tried it though :/) and the casino...


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*OK*

My time is generally free

conference dating


----------



## LiamTheHornet (Nov 13, 2013)

So this is still happening?? Do you have to be 21 for clubs in London?


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

LiamTheHornet said:


> So this is still happening?? Do you have to be 21 for clubs in London?


AFAIK no at least in most places, why? Though it's years since I went to one.


----------



## bluecrime (Jan 27, 2013)

Anyone still interested in this?


----------



## xRoh (Mar 21, 2014)

Grrr everything's in the south. 

I'm in South Yorkshire so it would be quite a trip. T~T


----------



## andy2791 (Mar 25, 2014)

I'm from Brighton. Does anyone live near me and interested to meet up


----------



## bridiecuz94 (Nov 10, 2013)

andy2791 said:


> I'm from Brighton. Does anyone live near me and interested to meet up


I'm from Brighton


----------



## andy2791 (Mar 25, 2014)

bridiecuz94 said:


> I'm from Brighton


 Would you be interested to meet up


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

TicklemeRingo said:


> I lived in the south west for a while when I was a little kid. Can I come?


Even if you lived there now, probably not without a hotel. The public transport in that area isn't great (at least if you live much further west than Somerset.) Though getting to London is probably all right but it would still take some time.


----------



## villadb (Dec 30, 2012)

I don't know if there is a rule about plugging other sites but there is a UK forum for SA and that is pretty good at organising meet ups all around the country. Might be worth some of you having a look, if you haven't already.

http://www.social-anxiety-community.org/db/forumdisplay.php?f=18


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

^Yes I already mentioned that earlier, just did'nt link to it.  
I hav'nt really seen them for years, but SAUK people are generally very nice offline. Their forum is just very different to SAS, perhaps some would like it. Anyway, there's an annual SAUK picnic in London in July, which has attracted people even from Scotland. Another idea would be a SAS picnic in August, obviously ages away.


----------

